# Review of top damascus gyuto by Johan van Zanten



## mark76 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have written a review on my blog of a top gyuto by Johan van Zanten: https://japaneseknifereviews.wordpress.com/2017/07/24/johan-van-zanten-damascus-knife/

It is one of the most beautiful knives I have ever seen and it is the best kitchen cutter I have ever encountered. It is the first knife I gave 6 out of 5 stars.

It is a very beautiful Damascus knife with a special profile and geometry. It, for example, has a double concave (hollow) ground that aids a lot in food release. It also is the thinnest knife above the edge and near the tip I have ever measured, but still very strong.

Here is a picture: 







Enjoy the review on my blog!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting grind. Tough to thin, but I imagine it won't be a workhorse that gets it's height reduced by a cm+ in it's lifetime.


----------

